
Student Builds a Robotic Hand He Can Control with His Mind - floridianfisher
https://scs.gatech.edu/news/620291/omscs-helps-glenn-cameron-build-robotic-hand-he-can-control-his-mind
======
sdwr
Does anyone know what a "standard brain-computer interface" is?

~~~
mycall
keyboard

~~~
chadmeister
Don't be a smaht ass

